# Zombie Monkey



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

This is my first prop post here on Haunt Forum. First of all let me say I have had a great time pouring over the pages here looking at all these great props and learning all these cool tips and techniques. Thanks to those who came before me and cheers to all you die hard Halloween lovers.

This is my monkey prop I built for this years Haunted Tiki Island themed yard haunt we are doing this year at my in-laws. You'll see more of this stuff from me soon and often, so get used to it!

















He is made of a wire frame covered with paper mache made of paper towels and Elmer's glue, which is coated with Celluclay. His wire fingers are covered with hot melt glue, which turned out good in that it looks like a decrepit monkey hand. His rib cage, shoulder blades, and pelvis are made of cardboard covered with Celluclay. A good deal of his skin is from single ply toilet paper, water, and Elmer's glue. It gives a great texture and is really easy to manipulate and layer.










I made him with LED eyes that run of a 12v battery, and have a cluster of super bright LEDs in his chest, which is hooked up to a Paper Magic Group Lighting FX box, which is basically a color organ circuit (I believe). The sound circuit is hooked up to a cd player with monkey howls on it, so when you hear the screams his chest lights up. He will be perched overhead on a gateway arch where you can see him howling and peering down at you.

Hope you like it!

- Kreggg


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

Great work D.C., Keep um coming.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Thats cool ..
like it
glad to see you are getting ideas and posting pics


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Very Nice!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Great work there!
Can't wait to see more!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

That's a neat little prop, creepy too!


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

Very nice!! Dang.. I need to make one of them for my monkey lovin best friend.. hehe.. she's not much into halloween.. but I'm working on her.. I might have to ask you questions.. on his build that is..


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Thinking outside the box! Wonderful! I love the look!


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

Cool lamp DC! At first I thought it was me!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice DC...think how cool it would look with a few more of them taking over the tiki bar


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

I agree, an undead monkey posse would be sweet. Very cool prop.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

*Indeed!*



beelce said:


> Nice DC...think how cool it would look with a few more of them taking over the tiki bar


I bought three resin skulls to make three monkeys, but the other two will have to wait for next year. I thought I should make some wings for them, to get more use out of them theme-wise in the future.

Thought I'd make a monkey to sit on my shoulder for next years costume (yes I have thought that far ahead). We'll see how prop building goes, if I finish the rest of my to-do list I'll make one more for this year.


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

I like it!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Since a few folks here have mentioned carnival themes as ideas for their haunts this year, I'm giving this thread a bump because it seems to me no carnival would be complete without a few undead monkeys


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

GReat work Devils chariot! and yes, I made an undead monkey for my Carnival!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Great Job DC I love your work!


----------

